# Broken Impact Driver



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

My impact driver works with a drill bit but when I have an adapter and a hex bit I can grab the hex bit and pull the trigger - it will click and not spin. I can't do that with a normal bit.

Here is a video that someone else made - exact same symptoms as mine. Comments are inconclusive - any idea what's broken / why this happens?

Mine is a brand new dewalt, only used it maybe 10 times.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mKzYjTbQ6K8


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm guessing that some type of clutch system inside the drill is broken. Take it to an authorized Dewalt repair shop. Maybe they'll fix it under warranty.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

I agree with Shindoman, sadly it is likely a broken "dog" or clutch part inside. You might try to call them directly at their main number (800) 433-9258 and ask for a manager since it is so new. They may offer you a replacement. So few people call now days for things you stand a much better change of getting a better end result with a phone call sometimes. I hope it works out well for you.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks both - I'll call DeWalt and see what they can do to help.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

guys, I have used hilti for impact for a decade. I have 14.4 impact driver, and a 18.8 impact wrench with a 1/2" socket.

DeWalt used to be the defacto standard along with Milwaukee. Now, they are just 2 companies that care about the bottom line more than reputation. Other than a Milwaukee skillsaw, sawzall, and right angle drill, everything else I own is either hilti, or festool from a cord cordless perspective.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Every company cares about its bottom line as well as its reputation. Not every company has a focus strategy like Hilti and Festool, and that doesn't make any of them bad companies, either. Just about every market has demand for high, medium, and low quality offerings because price correlates with quality. Hilti and Festool focus on top tier quality and service, Milwaukee, Dewalt, Makita, etc. are differentiators (high value and variety), and Black & Decker, Genesis, WEN, etc. are cost leaders.

Don't get me wrong, Hilti makes amazing products. I'd love to own their tools, but I'm not willing to pay so much for them. Milwaukee and other brands suit my needs just fine.


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

I definitely hear where you're coming from. I bought a festool CX-12 about a decade ago and it still works great with the original batteries. Oh the other hand I have a brother in law that buy ryobi and harbor freight. There considered to be class 9 items. He uses it a few times and when he needs it again he buys it again.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

William said:


> I definitely hear where you're coming from. I bought a festool CX-12 about a decade ago and it still works great with the original batteries. Oh the other hand I have a brother in law that buy ryobi and harbor freight. There considered to be class 9 items. He uses it a few times and when he needs it again he buys it again.


Festool makes some NICE things. It seems like everyone who has that stuff loves it. I don't use a lot of cordless tools so I just have some basic stuff mostly bosch but if I did serious woodworking I would want Festool.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

William said:


> I definitely hear where you're coming from. I bought a festool CX-12 about a decade ago and it still works great with the original batteries. Oh the other hand I have a brother in law that buy ryobi and harbor freight. There considered to be class 9 items. He uses it a few times and when he needs it again he buys it again.


When you say class 9, are you talking secondary item repair parts or implying consumable items?


----------



## William (Oct 2, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> William said:
> 
> 
> > I definitely hear where you're coming from. I bought a festool CX-12 about a decade ago and it still works great with the original batteries. Oh the other hand I have a brother in law that buy ryobi and harbor freight. There considered to be class 9 items. He uses it a few times and when he needs it again he buys it again.
> ...


Consumables. Ex military. Yesterday day I sent a meeting invite for a certification AAR.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

William said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > William said:
> ...


I've done MANY Class 1 "downloads" in my time :lol:


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Mozart said:


> My impact driver works with a drill bit but when I have an adapter and a hex bit I can grab the hex bit and pull the trigger - it will click and not spin. I can't do that with a normal bit.
> 
> Here is a video that someone else made - exact same symptoms as mine. Comments are inconclusive - any idea what's broken / why this happens?
> 
> Mine is a brand new dewalt, only used it maybe 10 times.


Chances are extremely high DeWalt will replace your tool for free. Just contact their customer service directly. It's definitely a defect. I have two of the exact same driver and have used the crap out of them for several years without issue


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback everyone.

I called DeWalt and im a bit disappointed in the response. Keep in mind this is a brand new tool.

They are willing to repair it for free but it will be a hassle. I need to drop the tool off at a service center (30-35 miles away) and wait 4-6 weeks for them to repair it.

I'll probably end up returning it and re-purchasing the same one (I have dewalt batteries already).

I can remember using this tool for exactly 5 screws since purchasing, just to try it out. I hope the next one isn't broken right out of the box!! :evil:


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

I swapped out my impact driver for a brand new one and it has the exact same problem.

It seems that in my case this is normal functionality. Despite my hand being stronger than the driver I was finally able to loosen my mower screw by repeatedly firing the driver and holding it firmly against the deck.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Maybe it just doesn't have enough ft-lbs. I use a air 650 ft-lbs gun for car stuff. For me, that's overkill on a mower. I do it by hand for mower stuff. If it's really stuck, I might try it but I'd be concerned with breaking the head off.


----------



## Mozart (Jul 17, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> Maybe it just doesn't have enough ft-lbs. I use a air 650 ft-lbs gun for car stuff. For me, that's overkill on a mower. I do it by hand for mower stuff. If it's really stuck, I might try it but I'd be concerned with breaking the head off.


That makes sense, thanks for the reply. Mine is 117 ft-lbs of torque - probably just enough to remove/secure the mower bolt. Maybe the lawn mower blade sharpening guy over-tightened it when he reinstalled the blade this past spring.

I think I have the same one as @GrassDaddy (dewalt DCF885).


----------

